
Upsource: A Platform - hhariri
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/09/18/upsource-a-platform/
======
noir_lord
Jetbrain's are one to watch.

I've not used development tools as good as theirs since the days when Borland
was handing Microsoft it's own head in the IDE wars of the late 90's.

Phpstorm in particular makes the language much more fun to work with and it
stops you dropping out the flow state with stupid paper cut errors/messages.

aka don't make me think.

------
efdee
JetBrains is one of the most interesting developer-minded companies out there
right now and have been for a number of years. Between IntelliJ IDEA (Java and
all things JVM, and then some), Resharper (must-have extension for Visual
Studio), all their other IDEs built on the IntelliJ IDEA core (Webstorm,
Phpstorm, RubyMine, PyCharm, ..?) and all the other great tools they offer
(TeamCity for one), I don't know what this developer's life would look like
without them.

TL;DR: efdee <3 JetBrains.

------
pmichaud
I love this. When I'm browsing code on github (which I do often), I find
myself trying to use my editor's hotkeys to jump around in the source. I've
been hoping for something like that, and now that this exists, I think it's
just a matter of time before github implements it.

------
cabbeer
Here is the actual site:
[https://upsource.jetbrains.com/](https://upsource.jetbrains.com/) Although it
appears to be down right now.

~~~
hhariri
We're looking into it. It's still 'early' EAP :).

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Out of curiosity, I tried to log in with my Google account and then got this
when I was sent back to
[https://upsource.jetbrains.com](https://upsource.jetbrains.com):

Cannot get icons from server. You do not have permission to access the
requested resource

~~~
hhariri
That's very strange. Can you contact me offline and I can put you in touch
with the team? hadi at jetbrains.

------
mmariani
This piece of software looks awesome. Kudos to JetBrains! However, could you
guys fix the sluggishness of PyCharm? PyCharm is awesome too, but this problem
renders the IDE cumbersome. I run it on a MacBook Pro i7 with 16GB of RAM and
a SSD, so it's not my hardware. If you guys take care of that I will certainly
keep renewing its yearly subscription.

~~~
hhariri
Have you contacted support? We have a built-in way to gather performance
snapshots and try and solve the problem.

~~~
mmariani
Thanks for the feedback. I'll gather the reports and send them to you guys.

------
noelwelsh
Seems like it could be a serious competitor to Github -- the code browsing
would be a huge step over what Github offers. However, there is no indication
JetBrains want to go that route.

------
olegstepanov
HN effect :) Thanks, guys, working to get it up now.

------
sumit_psp
This is great. I can see them going for a revision control system next and
build the complete eco system.

~~~
moogly
They're already working on that. They demoed some really early version in
Malmö, Sweden recently. There's a video somewhere.

~~~
orybak
All videos from Malmö are posted in company blog
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/09/12/jetbrains-day-
fooc...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/09/12/jetbrains-day-foocafe-
recap-announcements-and-videos/)

------
sz4kerto
JetBrains guys usually fail to disappoint, I'm really curious how this is
going to work (out).

------
jasonlotito
What really isn't mentioned here in the threads, and the thing that really
caught my eye, was the inspections. The notations of where potential errors
were in the code. This is amazing, and would make code reviews so much easier.

~~~
garblegarble
This struck me as one of the most interesting features too - especially if it
keeps track of new static analysis issues introduced/fixed in code - currently
I use TeamCity and it's got integration with inspections too but it would be
really interesting to see a good UI for exploring this data as it changes
across commits - like Sonar

------
mjburgess
Take Home: IDE-style code-browsing for the web

~~~
hhariri
Actually a little bit more, as pointed out in the post.

------
moondowner
So it's something like Eclipse Orion?
[http://www.eclipse.org/orion/](http://www.eclipse.org/orion/)

~~~
timdorr
Orion is an editor. Upsource is mainly a browser. R/W vs R/O.

------
pintglass
I wish that Atlassian would buy rights to Upsource so they could use it in
Stash.

~~~
manojlds
Atlassian and JetBrains are competitors. Don't see it happening.

~~~
rschmitty
Are you sure? JetBrains uses Atlassian
[http://confluence.jetbrains.com/dashboard.action](http://confluence.jetbrains.com/dashboard.action)

~~~
manojlds
I stand corrected. They seem to have collaborated on other tools too.

But they seem to be in direct competition in this could make for nice
integration with Teamcity and Bamboo is a competing product.

------
codex
One interesting feature, as yet unimplemented (it seems) is semantic diffs:
why show 1000 renames of a class or variable name in your diff, when a simple
"foo was renamed to bar" would suffice?

------
meshko
I got excited there for a second thinking that this will be, among other
things, a continuous integration tool, but it is not presented as that. Yet?

~~~
scotth
That's what TeamCity's for
([http://www.jetbrains.com/teamcity/](http://www.jetbrains.com/teamcity/)).
Seems like they'd work well together.

------
shiftb
I would love to see this tacked on to Github. Or alternatively use Github as
the source repository.

~~~
hhariri
Upsource can point to any repository, public or private. Kotlin and IntelliJ
projects on there now are actually pointing to GitHub.

